# another reason it's good to be in Tampa



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

One of the great local brands -- Bazarte, a dark, organic Cameroon made in Tampa by a legend, Guinness Record holder, and a really nice guy, Wally Reyes. He was telling me his father had bought the trademark to the brand back in the 50s. Anyway, a delicious smoke on sunny Florida afternoon. 

Cheers.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Never tried it-looks interesting


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks nice another to add to my list to try someday.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good have to try one some day


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sunny and a good cigar.....Damn I hat Kansas. LOL Always neat to smoke unique cigars such as those!


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a nice choice if you like Cammies but think they usually lack balls. This one isn't one of the polite, toasty ones; it's more leathery with kind of a dark flavor profile. Other than the Upmann Vintage (the ones in my av), this is the only Cammie I keep on hand.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice lookin smoke on a nice looking day. Can't beat that! Thanks for sharing Kevin


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thx for looking, guys!


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Dog-gone that looks like a good stick; and I love cameroon. Do the have a web site?


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here ya go, Vik:

www.cigarsoftampa.com


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

looks interesting


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

kevink868 said:


> Here ya go, Vik:
> 
> www.cigarsoftampa.com


Looks yummy, I will have to check them out. Thanks for the link and the new try.:biggrin:


----------



## CBI (Feb 5, 2008)

Right here in my own back yard and I've never heard of it, let alone tried it.

Are they available in local area B&M's?


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

CBI said:


> Right here in my own back yard and I've never heard of it, let alone tried it.
> 
> Are they available in local area B&M's?


Not that I know of, Scott, but I just PMed contact info for Wally.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

At one time there were some pretty fine smokes that came from that area!
Not surprising there are a few rollers still at it!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Dontcha juz luv mom & pop sticks. Its what this is all about!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Guinness Record holder? Do tell!


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Guinness Record holder? Do tell!


World's Longest Cigar at 1212" x 64 ring (101 feet). After it was certified by the Guinness observers, it was cut up (in 6 inch sections, I believe) and sold off for charity. A couple of pics:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow i wonder if he makes that size in maduro.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

It was cut into 6" peices and sold in a frame with the history of the cigar and guiness explained on the matting. Sold to get money for a local charity. He spent $5000 of his own money in tobacco for that beast. I do believe you can still get some of the 6" pieces last I heard.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellent thread! I love Tampa and I love the sunny Florida days with a good local cigar in my hand.


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

guado said:


> It was cut into 6" peices and sold in a frame with the history of the cigar and guiness explained on the matting. Sold to get money for a local charity. He spent $5000 of his own money in tobacco for that beast. I do believe you can still get some of the 6" pieces last I heard.


Yeah, Eddie, glad you raised that. Wally mentioned as recently as a couple of months ago that there were still some pieces left.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I am FINALLY moving to Tampa (Fish Hawk) for an underwriting job with Mercantile Bank (on West Shore)! Will need help finding good local shops! 

I know that Wally (as mentioned above) is only about 2 miles away, as I visited him to perfect some rolling techniques. Great guy! Wonderful cigars...even an ALL organic cigar (no pesticides being inhaled!)

All the brothers in the area let me know of the hot spots (for cigars!)

SVB


----------

